# Dynamic Cross References in Word



## Coldaine (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello I'm looking to find a way to create cross references to page numbers that change when the text they point to changes pages. What I have is a very long form with references such as "see page 8" that I have to modify for every state, and then for every product we have. When I insert or delete sections the pages of course get all jumbled and I have to go through and correct them.

Right now in word 2013 I go insert -> Cross references, and can easily select the numbered heading I want it to refer to, and that I want it to give me a page number. The issue is that these don't stay updated, they're only correct when I originally insert them. Is there a function that makes these page references dynamic? Also, since these are printed documents, there's no need for them to be hyperlinks or anything fancy.


----------



## Worf (May 10, 2015)

Hello

From the Web:



> Updating cross-references
> 
> Cross-references, such as page or caption numbers, do not update automatically when you make changes to your document. To update an individual reference, click on it and press F9 or right-click and select Update Field.
> 
> ...


----------

